# Cage rage 25



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

*On Tonight, sky sports 3 *










Fight Card:

Ken Shamrock vs. Robert Berry

Jean Silva vs. Masakazu Imanari

Gary Turner vs. Mustapha al Turk

Pierre Guillet vs. Tom Watson

Rob Broughton vs. Neil Grove

Ivan Serati vs. Roman Webber

Danny Batten vs. Leigh Remedios

Henrique Santana vs. Michael Johnson

Aysen Berik vs. Aisling Daly

Ryan Shamrock vs. Giorgio Andrews

John Hathaway vs. Marvin Arnold

Jake Bostwick vs. John Phillips










Shamrock looks in good condition


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

kens in very good shape


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll put the full results up later:

Heres the Shamrock fight though....or should i say heres ken shamrock doing **** all


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Bit sad to say, but it looks like Ken took a dive. I didn't realise how big Buzz is either, he made shamrock look tiny!


----------



## jam-jar (Feb 28, 2008)

that punch didnt look to have to much on it, but buzz is a big guy! over all tho shite fight


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Results:

Cage Rage 25 "Bring It On"

Saturday, Feb. 8

Wembley Arena

London

Cage Rage World Featherweight Championship

Masakazu Imanari def. Jean Silva - Tapout (Heel Hook) 2:30 R1

Robert Berry def. Ken Shamrock - TKO (Referee Stoppage - Strikes) 3:26 R1

Rob Broughton def. Neil Grove - Majority Decision

Tom Watson def. Pierre Guillet - TKO (Referee Stoppage - Strikes) 2:05 R1

Mustapha al Turk def. Gary Turner - Tapout (Strikes) 3:19 R1

Ivan Serati def. Roman Webber - TKO (Referee Stoppage - Strikes) 0:48 R1

Henrique Santana def. Michael Johnson - Unanimous Decision

Aisling Daly def. Aysen Berik - TKO (Referee Stoppage - Strikes) 1:49 R1

Giorgio Andrews def. Ryan Shamrock - TKO (Doctor Stoppage - Hand) 5:00 R1

John Hathaway def. Marvin Arnold - TKO (Referee Stoppage - Strikes) 1:32 R1

John Phillips def. Jake Bostwick - TKO (Referee Stoppage - Strikes) 4:10 R1

Yes indeed shamrock was shit, he seemed to start quite good, his guard was up, seemed to be defending well, i just thought he was feeling buzz out and was waiting to attack, instead he got knocked on his arse, the ref seemed to rush in quite quickly imo


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree, ref in very quick - Did that punch even land??? Only watched it the once (as so poor) but did not look like it connected to me....big arm punches - where they drug tested????:fight:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah must agree i was dissapointed with the buzz shamrock fight. Did Leigh Remedios fight last night because i missed it if he did and i was looking forward to him owning danny


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Masakazu Imanari x Jean Silva cage rage 25


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

nice one Marc - good ground fight - speed was awesome:biggerGrin:


----------



## steelers (Mar 13, 2008)

Imanari's performance was amazing. His technical ability is world Class. Although thsi only a short fight its one of the best i've seen for a while.

I think shamrock is done. His record since 2000 is really poor. Everybody gets beat but it didnt look like he had a game plan. One poor attempt at a take down and that was it. There are rumors of match against his brother Frank. (who in my opinion is by far the better fighter) This fight should'nt happen now but money talks


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

steelers said:


> Imanari's performance was amazing. His technical ability is world Class. Although thsi only a short fight its one of the best i've seen for a while.
> 
> I think shamrock is done. His record since 2000 is really poor. Everybody gets beat but it didnt look like he had a game plan. One poor attempt at a take down and that was it. There are rumors of match against his brother Frank. (who in my opinion is by far the better fighter) This fight should'nt happen now but money talks


I'd hate to think that Ken is still thinking about fighting, he's a spent force and surely has enough cash to just get leave fighting behind. I'd have to watch it if the fight with Frank was made but I hope it never is.


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

There's no reason for him to not fight Frank. It'll be a huge payday if they can market it right, it doesn't matter about either guys record to the casual fan.

If they book this properly and can get exposure on free tv in America it'll do massive ppv numbers.

Ken's an old carny at heart, it's hardly even about fighting at his stage of the game now.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Chibi Sean said:


> There's no reason for him to not fight Frank. It'll be a huge payday if they can market it right, it doesn't matter about either guys record to the casual fan.
> 
> If they book this properly and can get exposure on free tv in America it'll do massive ppv numbers.
> 
> Ken's an old carny at heart, it's hardly even about fighting at his stage of the game now.


Ken is just destroying his legacy to me. He is a legend to some and I think that does mean a lot to him. If he's happy to get beasted and get paid then fair enough.


----------

